# Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

Ein Hallo an alle die Ihre Beiträge im Forum einstellen. 
Der Anfang meines Teichbaues liegt jetzt genau ein Jahr zurück. Bevor ich überhaupt den ersten Spatenstich gemacht habe, habe ich Stunden und Tage im Forum verbracht und unmengen gelesen.  Dabei habe ich sehr viel gelernt und konnte einen Teich bauen, den ich genau so heute wieder bauen würde. Eindrucksvolle Berichte über Selbstbaufilter, Pflanzenfliter, Fischbesatz und Bepflanzung habe ich in die Tat umgesetzt und ernte jetzt die Früchte. Glasklares Wasser und gesunde Fische machen mir riesigen Spaß. Habe alle Stationen des Teichbaues mit Bildmaterial festgehalten (ca.1000 Bilder). Es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit, aber wenn ich jetzt am Teich sitze und übers Wasser schaue weiß ich warum ich es gemacht habe.
Nochmal vielen vielen Dank an alle die Ihre Beiträge im Forum veröffentlicht haben und mir damit sehr geholfen haben. 
Viele liebe grüße vom Niederrhein von    Hans ( dem Glücklichen)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Das sieht aber auch wirklich Klasse aus  

Besonders die Mauer mit den Wasserfällen hat es mir angetan. Mal was ganz anderes.

Vielleicht kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von der Technik hier einstellen, würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Uwe,
Danke für Deine Einschätzung aber Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich habe nur eine 15000ltr.Pumpe laufen die das Wasser durch einen Selbstbaufilter und den Pflanzenfilter schickt. Kein UV und sonstige Technik.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Zeig doch mal deinen Filter


----------



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hier einige Bilder vom Filter und Pflanzenfilter.
gruß Hans


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Hans !

Du kannst  stolz sein auf Deine Anlage   Sieht wirklich Klasse aus .
Für mich hast Du so alles verwirklicht, was aus meiner Sicht dazu beiträgt das Wasser zu reinigen und zu beleben   
Dein Selbstbaufilter hätte ich auch gerne erläutert und gesehen . Hab auch ne 15000 Liter Pumpe aber noch keinen Filter . 
Läst Du den die 15000 l Pumpe immer laufen ? 

lg 
axel


----------



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

]Hallo Axel,
die Pumpe läuft 24 Std am Tag sowie Sommer und Winter.
Gruß Hans


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Hans 

Wie sieht den Dein Vorfilter aus und wozu sind die gelben Schläuche ? 
5 Filterbehälter ist ja ausreichend . Ich müste dafür  erst mal ein Gebäude errichten  

Gruß 

axel


----------



## ems-jade (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Hans

Dein Teich ist klasse geworden die Zeit und Arbeit
die Du investiert hast sieht man.......
Toll ist auch die Idee mit der kleinen "Landzunge" wo die
Brücke aufliegt. Das darf ich meiner Frau nicht zeigen  
die redet auch seit einiger Zeit von einer Brücke.
Aber dafür ist mein Teich noch zu klein.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Axel,
der Filter ist wie folgt aufgebaut:
bei der 1. Kammer wird das Wasser so eingepumpt, dass es sich im Kreis deht (ähnlich Vortex). Durch die kreisende Bewegung setzt sich der grobe Schmutz nach unten ab. In der 2. Kammer habe ich Bürsten. In der 3.Kammer groben Filterschwamm. In der 4.Kammer Kaldnes. In der 5.Kammer feinen Filterschwamm. Anschließend fließt das Wasser durch den gelben Schlauch (Drainagerohr) und durch die abdeckenden Kieselsteine an den Wurzrln der Pflanzen vorbei über die beiden Wasserfälle (wo noch mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird) wieder zurück in den Teich. Ich hoffe Du kommst so mit meiner Erklärung klar.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Frank,
Danke für Dein Lob. Tut echt gut nach der ganzen Arbeit.
Viele liebe Grüße  Hans


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Danke Hans !

Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid . Ab dem Drainagerohr hab ichs ja auch schon so  .  Hab das Rohr nicht erkannt  
Na dann hoffe ich auch weitere tolle Fotos und Erfahrungsberichte .

lg 
axel


----------



## Werner Schmidt (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Herzlichen, aber neidischen Glückwunsch von uns, aus dem Kaufunger Wald.Hier sieht man dass Gartengestaltung mit tollen Ideen umgesetzt wurden und auch im Filterbereich,echt Klasse. Für die langzeit in und am Teich alles gute, dass auch die Zukunft so bleibt. Gruß W.S.


----------



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Danke Werner und ein schönes Wochenende.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Frank (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Hans,

eine traumhafte Anlage hast du dir da geschaffen.

Und es freut uns sehr, das du dies nach den Tips und Ratschlägen der Mitglieder aus diesem Forum so verwirklichen konntest. 
Das zeigt uns, das wir hier einen guten Zweck erfüllen und vielen Hilfesuchenden  eine interssante und nützliche Plattform bieten können. 

 an dich für dein Feedback. 

Mich persönlich würde noch interessieren, wie bzw. wo du deinen Filter untergebracht hast. 

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Exotikhans (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Frank,
den Filter habe ich hinter dem Pflanzenfilter untergebracht, wo er jetzt durch die Bepflanzung nicht mehr zu sehen ist. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

hi hans
ich hätte da mal ne frage.
wie hast du die hintere mauer gebaut?
ist das innere nur mit losen steinen aufgefüllt?
wie hoch steht das was in deiner pf?

danke shcon mal im voraus.


----------



## Horst T. (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Hans, da............................................................................................................................. fehlen mir die Worte   
Einfach fantastisch !!!!!!!!!      

Und diese hübschen " Wale "   die in deim Teich schwimmen..


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Tolle Anlage, alle Achtung.  

Willst Du die Anlage über den Winter durchlaufen lassen? Ich frage nur wegen den Filtern an der Aussenwand?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Exotikhans (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Jürgen und Heike,
das Innere ist mit Kies gefüllt (körnung 8-18) und die oberen 10cm mit Beton verschlossen in dem ich Kieselsteine reingelegt habe.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Exotikhans (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo Robert,
habe ich schon im letzten Winter durchlaufen lassen. War in unserer Region kein Problem.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Exotikhans (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist an der Zeit Danke zu sagen*

Hallo,
hatte den Wasserstand im Pf vergessen.  Es sind 55cm+15cm Kies.
Gruß Hans


----------

